# Helios Nutrition Open Enrollment



## Spongy (Jul 16, 2014)

alright fellas, so Helios is back up and running after taking a break to tend to my wife.  That being said I am only taking 10 new clients to begin with so that I don't fall behind on the responsibilities I have to my other clients.  I currently have 9 open spots left, so PM me or email me if you are interested and we can get this thing going!

Open Spots:  9


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 16, 2014)

Spongy, count me in! I got your email, I'll hit you up there with more info.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 18, 2014)

6  spots left.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 18, 2014)

Spongy said:


> 6  spots left.



Did you get the pm I sent yesterday?


----------



## Spongy (Jul 18, 2014)

Yessir!  Shoot me a pm with your email if you don't mind!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 18, 2014)

Pm sent. 10/char


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2014)

Spongy work DYS' S macros so he is 198 or less in October


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 18, 2014)

What exactly does this consist of?
Any members that can provide feedback?


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 18, 2014)

Bump.....


----------



## Spongy (Jul 24, 2014)

5 spots left


----------



## Spongy (Jul 24, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> What exactly does this consist of?
> Any members that can provide feedback?



it consists of a customized diet program that is tailored specifically to you.  It also consists of regular tweaks and changes as you need them during the 12 week program in order to ensure you are getting the most out of your diet and hitting your goal.  It also includes cycle feedback and training programs should you need them.  As far as testimonials go, feel free to contact any of my previous clients and they will tell you about their experiences.  I'm not like most nutritionists.  I take a very limited number of clients at a time so that I can give greater focus to each of them.  Most nutritionists just try to churn out as many clients as possible and leave them less than satisfied (basically any nutritionist on any board.  most of them use templates too.  I do not).


----------



## PHOENIX (Nov 30, 2014)

Any spots available?


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 1, 2014)

Spongy said:


> alright fellas, so Helios is back up and running after taking a break to tend to my wife.  That being said I am only taking 10 new clients to begin with so that I don't fall behind on the responsibilities I have to my other clients.  I currently have 9 open spots left, so PM me or email me if you are interested and we can get this thing going!
> 
> Open Spots:  9



^^^, just following up to see if you're still coaching and constructing diet plans.


----------

